
The Collider, the Particle and a Theory About Fate - noodle
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/13/science/space/13lhc.html#
======
stavrianos
If the Higgs really does kill everybody, the anthropic principle should make
it impossible to create. Which would be pretty cool, _but_ \- Friends don't
let friends prove the theory of Quantum Immortality.

~~~
camccann
As an aside... have you ever stopped to think about the Quantum Immortality
idea? I mean, _really_ think about the implications.

It's probably the most fundamentally horrifying idea I've ever seriously
entertained.

~~~
Luff
Haha, yes, it's quite the mindf#ck.

Want more? Think about this: If the idea of QI is valid, and the Large Hadron
Collider keeps breaking down when we try to power it up, it would solve the
Fermi paradox. To achieve technological development to the point of
electromagnetic communication, you'll need curiosity. And that same curiosity
would eventually lead to the destruction of your species.

